# Rude Question



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello!

Im starting my 1st IUI this month via the Bridge Center in London.
My hubby really hates having to make his deposits into pots but so far we've been able to do it at home. 
However, he is obviously going to have to do it at the clinic so I was just wondering if I'm allowed to go into the room with him to give him a errmmm... helping hand?! Im too embarrased to ask my Dr!

Thanks


----------



## Kaur (Dec 14, 2007)

Not sure really. Dont be embarrased to ask. I am sure they hear all sorts of questions.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hiya 

We had IVF and our clinic offered us the option.

DeeDee


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

I've had 3 IUI's, and have never been offered the option to go in the room with him. I never asked, so don't know what they would have said.
Sorry can't be of more help.
Warbabe


----------



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

My husband and I are on our our 3rd IUI cycle at the Bridge and I nearly went in with him yesterday as there was nobody else waiting. I really dont think there would be an issue. I would just go in with him.

Kelstary


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

i too have never asked or given the option by our clinic or the private one we first went too.  But my friend went in with her dh, not sure if she asked or not though - i did mention this to my dh last time at iui and he said it may make things harder for him as he would feel more pressure to perform a good sample.  

Lots of luckx


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm, I have question, we've never been given the option to do it 'on the spot' so to speak (although I think this would terrify him anyway), and my husband does his thing at home and then takes it there. 
This means by the time he hands it over the little guys have been out in the big bad world for around an hour and a half already. Do you think this could make a substantial difference to their quality?

thanks deliadoll


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey deliadoll,

Im not sure how much of a difference it would make but my hospital always said no longer than 45mins before it's delivered. I think alot has to do with the temperature it is kept at. Speak to your clinic as they will be able to tell you how many good sperm have been in the samples.

Best of Luck
x


----------

